# Radio Margaritaville



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

I have Sirius through my Dish network subscription. We bought a new vehicle last month with a XM radio installed. If the proposed merger does happen I hope that Radio Margaritaville makes it through. It is my favorite on both services.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I liked Vacation better until they axed it. Radio Margaritaville plays way too much Jimmy Buffet.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

reddice said:


> ...Radio Margaritaville plays way too much Jimmy Buffet.


 . . . . :thats: Go figure! :lol: !rolling :rolling: :lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

reddice said:


> I liked Vacation better until they axed it. Radio Margaritaville plays way too much Jimmy Buffet.


I'm not going to say a word...


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> I'm not going to say a word...


And Frank's Place played too much Sinatra. :grin:


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

reddice said:


> I liked Vacation better until they axed it. Radio Margaritaville plays way too much Jimmy Buffet.


Hmmmmm....how can one have "way too much Jimmy Buffet"?


----------

